# Windows 7 Netzwerkidentifizierung mach Probleme



## AmdNator (28. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

vieleicht hat einer das Problem schon gelöst. Bei mir ist aktuell immer das Problem das wenn ich den PC anmache meine netzwerkidentifizierung nicht mehr richtig läuft und er dann auf Öffentliches Netz springt man kann es nicht mehr umstellen die einzigste möglichkeit ist Netzwerkkarte deaktivieren und wieder aktivieren dann geht es bis zum nächsten neustart.

Das Windows ist erst wieder Neuinstalliert worden was komisch ist unter der 64bit Version waren die Probleme nicht.

Das Netz ist so aufgebaut:

PC ->PowerLan -> Router

Router hat die Neuste Firmenware drauf.

Es wurde schon alles was ich so gefunden habe im Inet probiert keine hat funktioniert Aktuellste Treiber sind auch drauf von der Netzkarte

Es handelt sich um die On Board Karte vom MSI 770-c45. Hab schonlangsam das gefühl das die Karte eine Macke hat.


Der grund ist warum ich vom 64bit auf 32 wieder zurück bin ist die geschwindigkeit.


System Daten:

Amd PHII 955 C3
4 GB DDR 3 Adata 1333 Mhz

MSI 770-C45 aktuellstes Bios drauf
Samsung 500 GB F3 keine 5 Tage alt,

XFX HD 4850


Was mich auch wundert ist das mein System recht träge ist Ram ist in Ordnung Memtest hat keine fehler gebracht HDD ist auch ok HD Tune ohne Fehler, Habe aktuell das Board im blick das es eine Macke hat.


vielleicht hat einer einen Idee ich Kotze langsam ab mit dem scheiss Netzwerk vorallem,


----------



## AmdNator (28. Juli 2010)

also hat sich erledigt sieht so aus als hat meine Nic ein Problem,


----------

